# Mario Kart DX



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

Mario Kart DX 1.00 dump now playable with TeknoParrot 1.32.

Remember to read the wiki first:
https://wiki.teknoparrot.com/books/compatibility-list/page/mario-kart-arcade-gp-dx

TeknoParrot emulator download:
https://teknoparrot.com

Game files are around some where in internet machine.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 26, 2017)

You got proof of you being able to emulate Mario Kart DX?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

I cannot post link to teknoparrot dot com grrr. Check our news


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 26, 2017)

You saying you cannot post a link isn't proof of this actually being a thing


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2017)

Seems legit. Could you post a video maybe? https://wiki.teknoparrot.com/books/compatibility-list/page/mario-kart-arcade-gp-dx


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

I cannot post any links because I am new comer. Look for Mario Kart DX and put upload date filtering on youtube. One of our patrons made a video of single race.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay1Gamer said:


> Seems legit. Could you post a video maybe? https://wiki.teknoparrot.com/books/compatibility-list/page/mario-kart-arcade-gp-dx


Screenshots aren't proof either anyone could do a image search


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2017)

Assuming this is the video?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay1Gamer said:


> Assuming this is the video?



Then again this could just be direct capture footage from an actual machine.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2017)

True. I'll wait for release and try I myself. Would be pretty cool if its real.


----------



## matpower (Dec 26, 2017)

Also, I thought this game was undumped, at least according to MAMEDev Wiki.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

You got to be kidding me, it's not my fault our wiki editors used some pretaken pictures. Wiki is maintained by our community.

You are funny man, being skeptical. :-D Our emu gets that a lot, especially when we emulated Initial D6 and Initial D7.

My twitch is reaverteknogods. Go look it up, past broadcasts. And I cannot post link here again jesus.

twitch dot tv/videos/212315094?t=01h54m54s


----------



## matpower (Dec 26, 2017)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> You got to be kidding me, it's not my fault our wiki editors used some pretaken pictures. Wiki is maintained by our community.
> 
> You are funny man, being skeptical. :-D Our emu gets that a lot, especially when we emulated Initial D6 and Initial D7.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what emulator are you guys using for those stuff? MAME? If no, why aren't you contributing to MAME instead?
Also it is normal to be skeptical because it is such a big claim that isn't backed by anything besides your own claim with some basic video footage and some images of the game itself.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2017)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> You are funny man, being skeptical.


Hey buddy, not to be mean or anything, but we've got our share amout of bullcrap being told by newcomers here saying they revolutionalised the scene, and ended up being debunked.

The scepticism is legitimate, and of course, as soon as we have confirmation this is real, we will applause the work.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2017)

They have a patreon and make over 1000 a month and the emulator apparently emulates a bunch of arcade games. I look forward to trying this out myself. We get alot of fakes on here, so pretty much everything that doesn't have a direct link to try it gets hit with skepticism.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

But I could not post links because of newcomer. I used to have account here but dunno where it disappeared. :-(


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2017)

IDK dude, maybe once its ready to get a public release ask a mod for link privileges and make a release thread or something. I mean it seems the emulator has a fairly big community so they'll probably believe you if you give them proof.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks nice, but you got to understand that this website have gotten it's share amount of "look what I got" and it's been nothing. There is a reason why people are skeptical here.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes I do know that, but I tried my best to post links. Anyways just released new experimental build for MKDX, all crashes should be fixed.

If you know any nus3bank modders or knowledgeable people, I would be thankful :-)


----------



## PZT (Dec 26, 2017)

Seems pretty simple to me, it's a hardware virtualization, these arcade systems are largely just based off of locked-down versions of Windows or Linux because PCs are cheaper than elaborate dedicated components, so it makes the games think they're running on the x86 arcade system when it's really running on your PC, the same way Nintendont makes your games think they're running on a Gamecube when it's really running on a Wii or Wii U. They share hardware similar enough to make one imitate the other in a way separate from emulation.
Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

PZT said:


> Seems pretty simple to me, it's a hardware virtualization, these arcade systems are largely just based off of locked-down versions of Windows or Linux because PCs are cheaper than elaborate dedicated components, so it makes the games think they're running on the x86 arcade system when it's really running on your PC, the same way Nintendont makes your games think they're running on a Gamecube when it's really running on a Wii or Wii U. They share hardware similar enough to make one imitate the other in a way separate from emulation.
> Don't quote me on that though.


Something like this, baseOS is Highly customized windows and the motherboard is typically custom in these systems with tons of addional hardware installed. We are also working on Lindbergh which base os is highly customized Linux, but we have them partially already running on Windows.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 26, 2017)

Works. Its just an exe and a bunch of data.

Would be great to see working on wii u and dolphin.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Works. Its just an exe and a bunch of data.
> 
> Would be great to see working on wii u and dolphin.


That does not make any sense. It is not wii or wiiu based game?


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 26, 2017)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> That does not make any sense. It is not wii or wiiu based game?



Well, this is a homebrew community that has ported lots of great games to hacked systems.  Furthermore, we have GP and GP2 running on the Wii, Wii U, and Dolphin. Plus you posted this on the Wii U section, you can't blame people for instantly thinking, "Oh, maybe they'll get it to run on the Wii U."


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Well, this is a homebrew community that has ported lots of great games to hacked systems.  Furthermore, we have GP and GP2 running on the Wii, Wii U, and Dolphin. Plus you posted this on the Wii U section, you can't blame people for instantly thinking, "Oh, maybe they'll get it to run on the Wii U."


Do you even read my posts? I said that I do not know where to post this.

Further more GP1 and GP2 are based on triforce which is gamecube based system.


----------



## Deleted member 411764 (Dec 26, 2017)

seems fake :/


----------



## kingraa777 (Dec 26, 2017)

I can also verifie this is real

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There is no arcade section as far as I'm aware so we're else should reaver post this ? Wii u would possibly be the next closest thing... Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Deleted member 411764 (Dec 26, 2017)

If this is real can I test?


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 26, 2017)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> That does not make any sense. It is not wii or wiiu based game?



Its an arcade game. 

Now it works on your very own home windows.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 26, 2017)

Btw finishing all 50CC races unlocks 2 more cups.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 26, 2017)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> Do you even read my posts? I said that I do not know where to post this.
> 
> Further more GP1 and GP2 are based on triforce which is gamecube based system.



Did you read my post?  Nothing about it suggests I didn't read yours. I simply stated that because you chose to post on this section, its understandable that people might hope you can get in running on Wii U.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kingraa777 said:


> I can also verifie this is real
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> There is no arcade section as far as I'm aware so we're else should reaver post this ? Wii u would possibly be the next closest thing... Correct me if I'm wrong



Well certainly not the Wii U hacking section as it has nothing to do with hacking the Wii U.  The general gaming discussion section is probably the best home for this kind of topic.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 26, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Its an arcade game.
> 
> Now it works on your very own home windows.


True.  If its being emulated on the PC, it certainly seems feasible that the emulator could be ported to a hacked Wii U, we have plenty of other emulators running on the system.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Dec 26, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> True.  If its being emulated on the PC, it certainly seems feasible that the emulator could be ported to a hacked Wii U, we have plenty of other emulators running on the system.


Apparently you didn't read anything. This is virtualization, the arcade machine is already a heavily modded PC. In that sense, it's absolutely not emulation, and it will certainly never, ever run on an old PPC-based machine like the Wii U.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 26, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Apparently you didn't read anything. This is virtualization, the arcade machine is already a heavily modded PC. In that sense, it's absolutely not emulation, and it will certainly never, ever run on an old PPC-based machine like the Wii U.



I want to see it on wii u through quadforce/triiforce etc.

Model swap, asset swap, sounds: from GP/GP2.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Dec 26, 2017)

Also, pretty interesting @ReaverTeknoGods . Did you get to make only the Japanese version work, or US too? And what about the update released? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KiiWii said:


> I want to see it on wii u through quadforce/triiforce etc.
> 
> Model swap, asset swap, sounds, etc.


The Triforce that MKAGP/GP2 ran on was a PPC-based system, close to the GC. GPDX runs on completely different hardware. What you're asking is equivalent to "make a random PC game work on the Wii U", which means basically "port or recompile it".


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 26, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Also, pretty interesting @ReaverTeknoGods . Did you get to make only the Japanese version work, or US too? And what about the update released?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Except im not asking that....


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Dec 27, 2017)

Some new gameplay with our Steam Online seamless multiplayer


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 27, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Apparently you didn't read anything. This is virtualization, the arcade machine is already a heavily modded PC. In that sense, it's absolutely not emulation, and it will certainly never, ever run on an old PPC-based machine like the Wii U.



Call it what you want, fact of the matter is, it's running on a PC, meaning that some work was done to get it running there.  Sure the Arcade is already a heavily modded PC (most video game hardware is when you really think about it), but its running on a PC all the same.  Couple that with the OP's choice to put this project in the Wii U hacking section, and again, I absolutely understand why anyone that sees the topic title in this section will think, "hey maybe that have or will eventually get it running on the Wii U."  Whether or not that truly is possible is beside my point.  Only that it naturally will get people thinking that it may be coming to the system.  (I mean I'm not holding my breath on it at all, just saying, OP needs to be more careful with where they place their content.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 27, 2017)

this looks interesting
i am looking forward for a public release


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 27, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> this looks interesting
> i am looking forward for a public release



Its out blud.

If you know where to look.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 27, 2017)

I know what I'm doing tonight..


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 27, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Its out blud.
> 
> If you know where to look.


yeah but only on patreon and im broke so
its not out for me


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Dec 27, 2017)

I feel like I can safely back this up as some arcade related channels I follow are posting the games soundtrack.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2017)

Well you can see me geniunely impressed.

Good job!


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Dec 27, 2017)

Also found the link to the download from the same guy posting the soundtrack.


----------



## Madridi (Dec 27, 2017)

I played the heck out of this in Japan when I was there six months ago. I don't suppose I can retrieve my save from the namco Bandar card and import it here somehow right? I finished all cups and unlocked everything.

Looking forward for a public release.. download links are appreciated (and while I understand sharing roms aren't allowed, I was under the impression this game was undumped?)


----------



## PZT (Dec 28, 2017)

I've seen a lot of games working on PC in some manner using methods similar to this, so to suggest that this is unreasonable and fake is naive.
Games like Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, Silent Hill Arcade, Spica Adventure and so on have all been shown operating on PC.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Jan 2, 2018)

Mario Kart DX 1.00 dump now playable with TeknoParrot 1.32.

Remember to read the wiki first:
https://wiki.teknoparrot.com/books/compatibility-list/page/mario-kart-arcade-gp-dx

TeknoParrot emulator download:
https://teknoparrot.com

Game files are around some where in internet machine.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jan 2, 2018)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> Mario Kart DX 1.00 dump now playable with TeknoParrot 1.32.
> 
> Remember to read the wiki first:
> https://wiki.teknoparrot.com/books/compatibility-list/page/mario-kart-arcade-gp-dx
> ...


Does it remove the security dongle error?


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Jan 2, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Does it remove the security dongle error?


- Mario Kart DX 1.00 supported including: offline saving, 2-4 player local area network multiplayer.
NOTE: Calibrate your wheel and pedals to get rid off control issues!
NOTE: If you get STRPCB error, this is not actual STRPCB issue but game bug related. Will be resolved soon!


----------



## matpower (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, you delivered, props for you and your team. Can't wait to check it out and see if it runs on my potato and Wine.


----------



## randy5061 (Jan 2, 2018)

i will test to see if it is possible to emulate


----------



## randy5061 (Jan 3, 2018)

ok so i downloaded it and it seems to work to me


----------



## Garblant (Jan 3, 2018)

matpower said:


> Well, you delivered, props for you and your team. Can't wait to check it out and see if it runs on my potato and Wine.


I tried running it on my potato, and it didn't seem to work. At first I got the DX10 error, but after I solved that I just get stuck on a black screen with some person constantly saying something with alarms in the background.


----------



## matpower (Jan 3, 2018)

Garblant said:


> I tried running it on my potato, and it didn't seem to work. At first I got the DX10 error, but after I solved that I just get stuck on a black screen with some person constantly saying something with alarms in the background.


Yeah, same thing happened here.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 3, 2018)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> Some new gameplay with our Steam Online seamless multiplayer



What's this about WeGotGame? That's right by my house.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jan 3, 2018)

I cant figure out the controls but other than that
It works
Thanks devs i guess
The app doesnt see my dualshock 4 for some reason


----------



## matpower (Jan 3, 2018)

ScienceBETCH said:


> I cant figure out the controls but other than that
> It works
> Thanks devs i guess


How did you get it working? Mine is just throwing some Japanese woman talking and Windows Defender is complaining about ParrotLoader being shady (It is probably doing DLL injections, so that might be why), the only likely option I can think of is a bad dump.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 3, 2018)

well, if it's true or not
the game still looks very.. meeehhh.... idk, just by the videos it seems pretty "slow" it feels NOT mario kart where you can race and have fun, it looks boring and linear


----------



## wakabayashy (Jan 3, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Osha (Jan 4, 2018)

My game window gets minimized every single time I try to boot DX, has anyone experienced this issue too ?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jan 4, 2018)

Osha said:


> My game window gets minimized every single time I try to boot DX, has anyone experienced this issue too ?


check fullscreen option in settings


----------



## Osha (Jan 4, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> check fullscreen option in settings


Windowed mode is already enabled. Anyway, I kinda managed to get the window to show up after some screwing around, except...





Yeah, that doesn't solve a whole lot.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jan 4, 2018)

Are you sure that you unchecked the windowed box in the game settings


----------



## wakabayashy (Jan 4, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> check fullscreen option in settings



where to find fullscreen ?


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jan 4, 2018)

wakabayashy said:


> where to find fullscreen ?


go to the game setting and disable windowed mode


----------



## wakabayashy (Jan 4, 2018)

ScienceBETCH said:


> go to the game setting and disable windowed mode



thx


----------



## Trash_McPhail (Jan 4, 2018)

This looks great, will keep an eye out.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Jan 5, 2018)

TafficLight addon - Security Risk


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 5, 2018)

That's really cool, congrats!


----------



## seam (Jan 6, 2018)

Is there a download link for the full soundtrack? (are you allowed to ask for game soundtrack rips here? i have no idea) also why are all the games in japanese? Do all the game dumps just happen to be japanese? I have to assume as much


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 6, 2018)

seam said:


> Is there a download link for the full soundtrack? (are you allowed to ask for game soundtrack rips here? i have no idea) also why are all the games in japanese? Do all the game dumps just happen to be japanese? I have to assume as much


MKGPDX only launched in Japan


----------



## seam (Jan 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> MKGPDX only launched in Japan


lol no it didnt. i played it last week down the street. like every dave and busters in america has them


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 6, 2018)

seam said:


> lol no it didnt. i played it last week down the street


You're thinking of GP 1 or 2

Unless it just recently got shipped over here


----------



## seam (Jan 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You're thinking of GP 1 or 2
> 
> Unless it just recently got shipped over here



i know everything there is to know about gp1 and 2. Dx is carried by dave and busters. google it. just sayin..


----------



## kingraa777 (Jan 6, 2018)

https://mega.nz/#!YbpA0KAL!T93yHyar021U8-AN1ZxWsSE8BGlQdHT76VFQ-pvVXGk

just the BGM if anyone wants it

@seam


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You're thinking of GP 1 or 2
> 
> Unless it just recently got shipped over here


Got DX at a local bar here.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 6, 2018)

seam said:


> i know everything there is to know about gp1 and 2. Dx is carried by dave and busters. google it. just sayin..





Memoir said:


> Got DX at a local bar here.


Well huh. Any idea how long they've been around over here?


----------



## seam (Jan 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well huh. Any idea how long they've been around over here?


man at least 2 years if not longer

edit: i looked it up. it came to the states as a dave and busters exclusive in about jan-feb of 2014. so theyve been in america for 4 years now. and im sure other places have them now as well

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kingraa777 said:


> https://mega.nz/#!YbpA0KAL!T93yHyar021U8-AN1ZxWsSE8BGlQdHT76VFQ-pvVXGk
> 
> just the BGM if anyone wants it
> 
> @seam



hey thanks man! very cool


----------



## kingraa777 (Jan 6, 2018)

enjoy


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jan 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well huh. Any idea how long they've been around over here?


Dave and busters has english versions. They were released here too.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 6, 2018)

seam said:


> man at least 2 years if not longer
> 
> edit: i looked it up. it came to the states as a dave and busters exclusive in about jan-feb of 2014. so theyve been in america for 4 years now. and im sure other places have them now as well.


Well then. Guess I'll get around to inserting my foot into my mouth lol


----------



## DavissDoom (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey, I have posted about this basically everywhere, and have had no response or help, so I am hoping this is noticed and I am helped.
Every time I launch my copy of Mario, I get the GAMERUNNING window really small, the ParrotLoader.exe launches, and after DLL Loaded and Resuming Game comes up in ParrotLoader, I get the error in the middle of the screen. Every time I try it, I get this. I have re downloaded both Mario Kart and TeknoParrot, but to no avail. I am running Win 7 x86, on a pretty powerful laptop. I don't fully know the specs for it but it can run most modern games very well unless they are the most graphically intense thing ever.
TL;DR: My MK_AGP3_FINAL.exe error won't let me play.
Any help is good help, thanks in advance!


----------



## matpower (Jan 7, 2018)

Osha said:


> My game window gets minimized every single time I try to boot DX, has anyone experienced this issue too ?


Well, I finally fixed this issue by installing the DirectX SDK. I discovered that by chance actually, I decided to run it on fullscreen and it basically sperged out about Direct3D controllers.

Anyway, the game feels a bit slow, almost like MK7. Not bad, but without novelty, it feels like MK8 is still the better entry. Maybe when/if someone dumps the updates/English version, it might be a bit more interesting.
Some non-gaming related complains:
The emulator is closed source, I was quite disappointed about this.
Wine can't even get it running, it spams "fixme:shell:URL_ParseUrl failed to parse L"TeknoParrotUi.resources"". Probably due to .NET issues, might try setting Mono and maybe a x86 prefix later.


----------



## seam (Jan 7, 2018)

so whats the webcam compatability been like for you guys. has anyone tested it out? i love the namcam


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 7, 2018)

I can't seem to download the emulator, when i try to open or extract the archive i am being met with damaged or unknown format. This has happened with 1.32 and 1.33, am I missing something here??


----------



## kai98yoshi (Jan 7, 2018)

Why there isn't an official news thread?

"YOU CAN PLAY MARIO KART GP 3 ON PC!!!!" ... Shut up... who cares?... GBATemp doesn't need a news thread for that...


----------



## cvskid (Jan 8, 2018)

Lostbhoy said:


> I can't seem to download the emulator, when i try to open or extract the archive i am being met with damaged or unknown format. This has happened with 1.32 and 1.33, am I missing something here??


Same problem here.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Jan 8, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Same problem here.





Lostbhoy said:


> I can't seem to download the emulator, when i try to open or extract the archive i am being met with damaged or unknown format. This has happened with 1.32 and 1.33, am I missing something here??



Install latest winrar.


----------



## seam (Jan 9, 2018)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> Install latest winrar.



hey reaver, can you disable the announcer in the service menu or ingame?(like you could in gp2) and will it detect steering wheels and pedals?


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Jan 10, 2018)

seam said:


> hey reaver, can you disable the announcer in the service menu or ingame?(like you could in gp2) and will it detect steering wheels and pedals?


Community made modded file for that already :-) You should ask in the discord, I do not know where it is.


----------



## Madridi (Jan 11, 2018)

Works great! Smooth and everything!

@ReaverTeknoGods :

- Is online possible? Maybe by changing something in NetConfig.csv?

- I played this game legit in Japan. My save progress is on my Namco Bana card. I don't suppose there is anyway I can get a copy of it can I?

- Is there anyway to update the game using the test menu maybe?

- I'm using a gamepad (Wired Xbox 360 gamepad to be exact) and it seems I'm having trouble with the controls. When I set all the buttons in game settings/input mapping, I was only able to go right and left in the screens, and press ok to go to the next screen. The blue button didnt work, nor did the mario button, and when I proceeded to the race. The gas pedal didnt work. I stayed still. So I went to emulator settings and changed joystick interface Xinput, and remapped buttons again. This time I was able able to race, brake, and throw items, but still not be able to use the blue button or mario button. Also, when I have an item (like a banana) I should be able to hold it shouldn't I? That didn't work. And for items like the green shell, I can't throw it behind me because it only recognizes right and left. Can you help/clarify those issues?

Thanks!


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jan 11, 2018)

i have problems with the controls


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 12, 2018)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> Install latest winrar.


Many thanks man, that sorted it!!


EDIT:
I now have MKDX running, have mapped my XBox360 for windows pad up and can set up how i want, however steering does not work on menus or in game. I can gas, brake and use items tho!! Any advice? Have tried both Diretct input and Xinput, however only direct reads my pad.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Jan 12, 2018)

Lostbhoy said:


> Many thanks man, that sorted it!!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I now have MKDX running, have mapped my XBox360 for windows pad up and can set up how i want, however steering does not work on menus or in game. I can gas, brake and use items tho!! Any advice? Have tried both Diretct input and Xinput, however only direct reads my pad.


Use only XInput with xbox360 controller.


----------



## Madridi (Jan 12, 2018)

Madridi said:


> Works great! Smooth and everything!
> 
> @ReaverTeknoGods :
> 
> ...


@ReaverTeknoGods Any input?

Also, I stopped unlocking stuff with my coins. Nothing is happening anymore. Is that because the game is not updated?


----------



## Plstic (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sure here will be a newer version with bana pass support. you will probably not beable to use your unlocks since those are server side I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ReaverTeknoGods (Jan 12, 2018)

Plstic said:


> I'm sure here will be a newer version with bana pass support. you will probably not beable to use your unlocks since those are server side I'm pretty sure.


There is saving, but it stops at one point. There is however full unlock save in our wiki.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 18, 2018)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> Use only XInput with xbox360 controller.


My bad, it does work with XInput, i managed to get the steering working with Up and Down on the joystick. Thanks for your help and keep up the good work man!


----------



## seam (Jan 21, 2018)

ReaverTeknoGods said:


> There is saving, but it stops at one point. There is however full unlock save in our wiki.


what are the pc requirements to run this fullspeed? i cant seem to find that listed anywhere on your site or the wiki etc. thanks


----------



## Fatic (Feb 2, 2018)

Running perfect on my laptop core i3 4gen nvidia 840m vram 2gb. 4 gb ram. My problem is i can't setting direct input keyboard left & right button. Can somebody help?


----------



## twistedominoes (Feb 20, 2018)

Possible to get 1.07 update?


----------



## Madridi (Aug 17, 2018)

Bumping this instead of creating a new topic.

Teknoparrot has come a long way since the initial release that allowed this game to be played on their emulator. Since then, we now have 1.10 game, fill lots of stuff to unlock, it has Bandai card emulation support, and supports online play!

The emulator also expanded the list of games they support. Notably, Pokken tournament is now on that list, among other games.

The development is going fast, and it’s worth looking into.
@Chary I suggest having a news piece about this arcade emulator. I think some awareness to it would interest this community a lot


----------



## wakabayashy (Aug 17, 2018)

thanks for letting us know those news


----------



## Elm0z4ch (Mar 3, 2019)

Anyone know if this is possible to run on Retroarch or something, Would love to play this on the switch if that would ever be possible?


----------



## Smoke1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Dear People,

Few days im searching for games like this one and Let's go island / jungle (on rail shooters) but im searching, searching and searching but cant find it. Teknoparrot UI 1.0.0.177 is installed, games shows up but when im trying to load it, ill get the msg "Game location not set, please set it in game settings"... So anyone can help me out here?


----------

